# Beginner razor for pre-teen girl?



## Ann-Marita

My dd wants to shave her legs. I'm not really for it, but I'm not dead set against it either. So I'm going to let her try. I figure the desire to do so will end with summer.

So... what is a good razor for beginners?

I remember using "Flicker" razors at first. The blades had wire wrapped around them to make them less likely to cut skin. (Of course, they also didn't shave that close, but I didn't care at the time.)

Any recommendations?


----------



## maya44

My dd's shaved this young and found that the Soliel disposables worked well. They have an easy to grip handle. I used the razor myself for about a week before giving it to them. It dulled it just ennough to prevent nicks but still worked effectively.


----------



## mtiger

I'll admit it. My child uses Veet.


----------



## Mama Dragon

DD uses the Venus and has for about the 6 months she's been shaving and has never nicked herself. It gives a very smooth shave - the 3 year old and 1 year old like hugging her legs all the time


----------



## terrordactyl

the venus works great and is easy to use


----------



## Ann-Marita

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate the information.


----------



## ChristaN

Have any of you tried electric razors with your dds? My dd, who is very dark haired, but not very hairy, wanted to shave last year when another girl was calling her "king kong" at school







: .

She seems to have let go of the idea for now, which is good given that she is just about to turn 9 in a few weeks, which is a bit young IMO. However, I've thought about going the electric razor route when she does start shaving.


----------



## canadianchick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtiger* 
I'll admit it. My child uses Veet.

Mine too!!!


----------



## lindberg99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristaN* 
Have any of you tried electric razors with your dds? My dd, who is very dark haired, but not very hairy, wanted to shave last year when another girl was calling her "king kong" at school







: .

She seems to have let go of the idea for now, which is good given that she is just about to turn 9 in a few weeks, which is a bit young IMO. However, I've thought about going the electric razor route when she does start shaving.

My friend's DD is using an electric razor. She has the same issue, dark leg hair and she was really sensitive about it and said it made her feel ugly. And she's only 7. So she started shaving with a regular razor and was cutting her legs. Her mom got her an electric razor and she's using it now.


----------



## USAmma

I started out with an electric razor and probably will do that with my daughters, too.


----------



## wonderwahine

I started out with veet and eletric shavers, then i graduated to dads old razors


----------



## xixstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma* 
I started out with an electric razor and probably will do that with my daughters, too.


my mom also got me an electric razor first as well.

my daughter has just been borrowing mine and guess she figured out how to use on her own, though at first she was shaving lines into her eyebrows and trimming her eye lashes for a while -- still can't figure out what was going on with that, but thankfully she's moved on.


----------



## soygurl

I'd suggest Schick razors. They have the little wires around the blades, but I've never noticed a difference in how close they shave! I personally HATED the venus, but that's just me.


----------



## MinMom

What about the Schick Intuition that has the built in shaving cream bar? I use that, and love it, and when my DSD starts shaving (she's almost 10, so a little while yet), I will get that for her.


----------



## natty529

when i was in 6th grade, my mom gave me veet- i hated it but, she didn't want me to cut myself (i tried to shavve on my own when i was about 9 and i still have a scar from it!) when i moved on to a razor (i think it was a bic disposable) she made sure to tell me to be very gentle around the knees etc.
i have been using the venus breeze lately, its the same concept as the intuition, but more sleek and easier to handle IMO


----------

